# [PORTAGE] Ciagła aktualizacja PyQt

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Witam

Od pewnego czasu, za każdym razem kiedy aktualizuje swoje pakiety (emerge --update --deep --newuse --ask world) portage zwraca mi do aktualizacji pakiet PyQt, niezależnie czy się zmieniła wersja czy nie i czy robiłem emerge --sync. Wydaje mi się że to nie jest normalne i pewnie nigdy bym tego nie spostrzegł gdyby nie to że to bardzo długo kompilujący się pakiet. 

Próbowałem już python-updater ale wiele nie pomogło, aktualną główną aktywną wersją pythona jest u mnie 2.6

Czy ktoś wie może dla czego tak się dzieje?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *follow_by_white_rabbit wrote:*   

> (…) dla czego (…)

 

*dlaczego

Chcemy oglądać twoje logi, logi logi logi…

----------

